# Alzheimer's eye  test



## Ken N Tx (Dec 21, 2014)

*Test                                Your  Brain*
 This                                is really cool. 

*Count                                every "F" in the  following                                text:*



 *FINISHED                                FILES ARE THE RESULT OF YEARS OF                                SCIENTIFIC STUDY COMBINED WITH THE                                 EXPERIENCE OF YEARS..... *  




 HOW                                 MANY 'F's?






 Count them                                again.  





 READ IT                                AGAIN!


 Really, go Back and Try to                                find the 6 'F's before you scroll                                down.


 The  reasoning behind this                                is                                further down.

The                                brain cannot process  *                               "OF"*.
*
   F*INISHED  *F*ILES ARE THE  RESULT                                O*F *YEARS                                O*F* SCIENTI*F*IC STUDY  COMBINED WITH THE EXPERIENCE                                O*F* YEARS.....                                 

 Incredible or what? Anyone who                                counts all 6 'F's  on the first go is a                                genius.*


 Three                                is  normal*,                                *four is quite  rare*.


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 21, 2014)

Ken N Tx said:


> The                                brain cannot process  *                               "OF"*.*
> *



Geesh, I only got 3 and read it twice!  So why on earth can't the brain process "of" ?
My brain was made in the USA.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 21, 2014)

I got three on the first count. Put the dunce hat on me.


----------



## Falcon (Dec 21, 2014)

I got 'em all, because, *YEARS* ago, when I was a kid, we used to challenge someone with the same
puzzle by counting the "Fs"  in the message on the back of a pack of Camel cigarettes.

 BTW...you don't  count the Fs in the word  OF  because the F has the sound of the letter "V".


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 21, 2014)

Dunno about the brain not processing ''Of'' I got 6 straight off  without any problems..


----------



## tnthomas (Dec 21, 2014)

NancyNGA said:


> Geesh, I only got 3 and read it twice!  So why on earth can't the brain process "of" ?
> My brain was made in the USA.



Well if you read it twice then you do get 6...;-)


----------



## AZ Jim (Dec 21, 2014)

Hate to brag but I got em all on the first pass.


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 21, 2014)

tnthomas said:


> Well if you read it twice then you do get 6...;-)



Ha! Ha!   Doesn't make me feel any less brain challenged.


----------



## Falcon (Dec 21, 2014)

When you think about it, the letter *F* has a bad rep.  It begins a few nasty words that I seldom use.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Dec 21, 2014)

I guess I'm doing *F*ine because I *F*oundallo*F* them on the *F*irst pass, too. Then I re-read it just to make sure I didn't miss any. Nope.


----------



## Georgia Lady (Dec 21, 2014)

I saw 5.  What does that mean?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 22, 2014)

Georgia Lady said:


> I saw 5.  What does that mean?



     You missed one.....


----------

